# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Android Worth Upgrading to Class 10 micro sd?

## mamamia88

If i don't do many file transfers on my phone is it worth upgrading from a class 4 microsd to a class 10?

----------


## TheFu

Some devices don't support class10 SD cards.  
There's also the issue of size - some can't support over 32MB of storage.

So the answer is:
* *it depends.*

----------


## mamamia88

> Some devices don't support class10 SD cards.  
> There's also the issue of size - some can't support over 32MB of storage.
> 
> So the answer is:
> * *it depends.*


well i was thinking of getting a 32gb one. and i know it works since i've used that size in my phone before

----------


## aysiu

I haven't seen a big difference between class 6 and class 10. I think unless you're doing a lot of large file transfers or viewing video off the SD card, the upgrade isn't worth it. I don't know between class 4 and 10, but I'd assume the same.

----------


## TheFu

> well i was thinking of getting a 32gb one. and i know it works since i've used that size in my phone before


Some devices do not support class 10 cards - can't read or write to them regardless of size.  Best to check whether yours does first.  That entails reading the specifications for the device model that you have.

----------


## Mikeb85

I'd stick with class 4.  If there is a difference, it's doubtful you'd see it in normal micro SD card usage on an Android phone (storing pictures, videos, songs).

----------


## drawkcab

It seems like for most devices there is not much of a difference between class 6 and class 10.  Honestly I'd just stick with class 4.  Put the cash back in your wallet for something that will make a significant difference elsewhere.

----------

